
Are US Courts Going Dark? - hackuser
https://www.justsecurity.org/30920/courts-going-dark/
======
genop
Counter example: Volkswagen diesel case, Judge Charles Breyer

All litigation should follow this model. No delays, and transparent to the
public. No PACER account needed.

------
marmaduke
What would be the significance of courts passing from predominantly public to
private? Are there are clues from history about possible future effects of
this?

~~~
kevin_b_er
One consequence is unbalanced justice.

In the case of mandatory binding arbitration, as a citizen you will be denied
public access to prior cases. The monkey court that is arbitration does not
require the arbiter to be impartial, the arbitration is not required to follow
the rule of law, and the previous cases are secret to everyone but the
corporation you must challenge.

In arbitration you face a biased arbiter, secret proceedings, with secret
results. You face unlimited financial liability and you don't know what a good
argument will be, as all prior arguments are secret.

We won't the consequence of a secret court system run for and by corporations
for a long time.

